# Moderators build engines too...



## mklotz (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, because this forum is peopled with fine up-standing members who cause little trouble (well, there is that zeeprogrammer guy  ), we moderators can get out in the shop occasionally and get something built.

When I first saw Chuck's steam version of an H&M, I knew I had to have one. At shows, the noisy, smelly IC engines get all the attention and the quiet, dignified steam engines tend to be ignored. (Can you tell I'm a steam fan?) When Brian made his detailed plans available, I was off and running. What could be better? All the annoyance of an H&M without the need for smelly gas, electric shocks and impossible-to-adjust carburetors.

Here's the result in profile...







The round object lying in front is the filing button I used to contour both the curve on the base and the curves on the cylinder head. The two small holes are tapped 5-40 so the button could be bolted to either the base or head. Rough contouring was done with a vertical 1" belt sander and finishing was done with a file.

A view from the front...






And some detail of the governor assembly...






Clever viewers will note that I changed the bolt layout pattern where the cylinder joins the base. This both simplified making the base and avoided the need to make the alignment jig that Brian described.

Brian's 10-24 bolts for the bearing blocks seemed overly large to me so I used 8-32. The aluminum blocks have sintered bronze inserts. I used Brian's recommended 5-40 screws to mount the cylinder to the base and the head to the cylinder but everywhere else that he called out 5-40 I used 4-40. The latter seem a bit more in scale.

My crankshaft is a built up assembly. The shafts were first Loctited (609) into the webs and, after drying for 24 hours, each joint was drilled and fitted with a 1/16" roll pin.

The arms of the governor are held on with pivot pins that consist of 1/8" steel turned down to 1/16" to fit the holes. The 1/16" pins are then cross-drilled #60 to take very fine wire retainers.

Brian calls out the fork in brass but I made it in steel. It takes rather a pounding from the 0-80 "cam" so I was concerned that it would wear badly if a soft metal was used.

[Aside: I set the timing on my engine so it runs clockwise when viewing the governor flywheel. This means that the wiping action on the 0-80 cam screw tends to tighten, rather than loosen the screw. I don't know if that matters, but you might want to think about it.]

Elsewhere Brian gave a Canadian source for some of the springs he used. Long ago I bought a collection of springs from Harbor Freight (item 93323)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search

I was able to use two springs from this collection without modification for the poppet and slave valve springs on the engine. The governor spring is from my _carton de junque_ but you can easily make your own from 0.020" music wire and my MANDREL program to figure out the correct size former.

Unlike Brian's arrangement, my valve actuator rod has a brass fitting on the end that locks to the valve stem with a 2-56 screw. A shoulder on this fitting replaces the C-clip called out in his plans, thus saving me the agony of trying to fit a clip to such a small shaft. 

And, now, the _de rigueur_ video...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69x8Kf4JnXQ[/ame]

The governor spring is purposely soft so the engine will fire relatively often. This ensures lots of noise to attract attention.

All in all it was a fun engine to build. Chuck's ingenious engineering is intellectually satisfying and Brian's plans make construction straightforward. Your collection needs one of these.

Our metalworking club is having its annual picnic this Saturday and the engine will see its public debut there. I think it will be a hit rather than a miss.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice, and sure to draw some well-deserved attention from from the IC displays. :bow: Thanks for warning me about that Zeeprogrammer guy. I'll keep an eye out. ;D


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 3, 2009)

Nicely done Marv, and thanks for the first class write up .......... the video says it all really 8)

Kudos due to Chuck and Brian too methinks ...... :bow:  ........ and I'll keep an eye out for that "Zee" dude ..... cheers ;D

CC


----------



## PhiberOptix (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Marv

Very nice indeed, I love it when people adapt and improve on a design 
it then makes the finished item unique. 

Thank you for sharing this with us

regards
Andy


----------



## rake60 (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful build Marv! :bow: 

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice engine Marv. Thanks for sharing some of the critical build details and the closeup photos. :bow: You guys that have built this engine are tempting me. Certainly has to go on my doable list.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 3, 2009)

Very well done Marv :bow:

And thank you for the detailed description and pictures - there is always something to learn from you.
First off, some French 
Then, what I know as "spring pins" are called "roll pins".
And alternative How-To's.
And... A lot more.

Oh yes, then there's that Z guy you mentioned... Huge wall of learning, but not even finished a Rocking engine yet... Tsk Tsk (Wonder when he will make a start on that?) 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Rolland (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice job, looks vaguely familiar. :bow: They are fun to watch running I had the most trouble with getting the spring correct so it would run correctly.


----------



## Kermit (Sep 3, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I think it will be a hit rather than a miss.



Great engine Marv, But that ^ made me groan. 


 ;D


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 3, 2009)

Great engine, Marv. As usual you do stellar work, and a very nice (and complimentary) write up. Good Stuff-----Brian


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 3, 2009)

I see how it is. Okay then.
As soon as I can come up with a good comeback...you'll hear from me.
Yes....soon.

Hm...makings of a comeback...'surprised you have the time to machine...seeing how much time you spend critiquing others'...hm...no...not good enough...not nearly.

Okay. I'm watching you. I'm watching all of you. Yeah. Especially you Marv...and you Vernon, and you Arnold, and you CC...and all you others too (and your little dogs too). You might not have said anything...but you wanted to. You have Marv to blame.

Ah...I got nothin'...you all are lucky. I'm a little distracted...you'll see why soon enough. Keep on eye on the Shout box.

Very nice engine Marv. Not saying anything else. ;D


----------



## tel (Sep 3, 2009)

Very tidy Job Marv. If it wasn't for the few unfinished engines I'm working on, and the few more on the 'immediate to do' list, I'd be temped to 'ave a go at one meself. As for that 'Z' bloke - I'm sayin' nothing - or 'e might start watching me as well!


----------



## d-m (Sep 4, 2009)

:bow: :bow:


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 4, 2009)

Way to go Marv !!! :bow: :bow: Can't wait to see it running at our club picnic on Sat 

Mike


----------



## esteam (Sep 4, 2009)

Congrats Marv. Beatiful work.

Regards

Erdem


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 4, 2009)

Nicely done Marv. Great job on the pictures and video too....thanks for sharing!

Bill


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Marv,
Great job on your engine. Every time I see something like this I say "I'd like to make one of those", but I have so many projects lined up I won't live long enough to get 1/4 of them finished.
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice build, Marv... that's a very nice runner.

Chuck


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice Marv.  Thm:

And your are right. It is a real tribute to the quality of the members on HMEM that we have time to build our own personal toys.
Gail in NM


----------



## itowbig (Sep 4, 2009)

yea way to marv  nice engine and nice sound too me likes a lot


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice job!

you can really see the governor at work.


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 4, 2009)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> It is a real tribute to the quality of the members on HMEM that we have time to build our own personal toys.



Nicely said Gail .......... and :bow: to all concerned 

need to keep an eye on that Zee bloke mind 

CC


----------



## Maryak (Sep 4, 2009)

Marv,

Very nice engine build and great sound. :bow: :bow:

90% of my time at sea was spent in steam ships and you are oh so correct when you speak of their quiet dignity compared to the diesel engine.

(Why am I building ICE's ??? ???)

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bob, Bob, Bob
You are not truly understanding of the IC engine. Get your butt backing working on the Hit/ Miss. It will enlighten you :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tony


----------

